# Wie lang darf das LAN-kabel sein?



## Yanotoshi (6. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,

Ich habe folgende Frage: Ich bekomme bald einen neuen PC und der soll in einen anderen Zimmer als der Router und mein alter PC , dann kam mir die Idee, vom Router zum neuen PC einfach ein Lankabel zu nehmen um die beiden zu verbinden, das Problem ist, das LAN Kabel wird bestimmt so 10 m lang sein müssen, bekomme ich damit Probleme oder irgendeine Art von Datenverlust? Ich werde Warhammer online viel spielen werden.

gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?
MfG Yanotoshi


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Du wirst auch mit 20 Metern keine Probleme haben. Im 100MBit Bereich kann die Gesamtlänge ohne Repeater gut 100 Meter sein bei vernachlässigbaren Verlusten. Wenn man einen Hub benutzt zählen alle Kabellängen dazu.

/wink maladin


----------



## Shefanix (6. Februar 2009)

10m machen eigentlich nicht wirklich viel aus. Habe schonmal eine zeitlang mit einem 50m Kabel ins Internet gehen müssen und keinen großen Unterschied zu den jetzigen 2-3 Metern festgestellt. Eigentlich gar keinen. 
Und außerdem, fürs zocken reicht das auf alle Fälle. Wenns dir trotzdem zu unsicher ist---> W-LAN


----------



## Yanotoshi (6. Februar 2009)

Okay vielen vielen Dank,


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Im 100MBit Bereich kann die Gesamtlänge ohne Repeater gut 100 Meter sein


Und bei 1GBit 1000 Meter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(SCNR)


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte i-wie nie geahnt, dass die länge des Kabels auch in geringstem maße die Leistung schwächen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber jetzt bin ich ja schlauer ^^ 
Wenn wir schon mal bei so einem Thema sind.

Verliere ich per W-Lan auch an Leistung?
Und hängt es auch mit der Entfernung zum Rooter zusammen oder wie viele Wände im Weg sind oder so?


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und bei 1GBit 1000 Meter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss zugeben - das weiß ich nicht, aber meine Aussage habe ich noch im Hefter meines ersten Jahres Fachinformatik stehen *gg*.




Lossehelin schrieb:


> Verliere ich per W-Lan auch an Leistung?
> Und hängt es auch mit der Entfernung zum Rooter zusammen oder wie viele Wände im Weg sind oder so?



Die Leistung des WLANs hängt von einigen Faktoren mehr ab

Stark strahlende elektrische Geräte oder Transformatoren senken die Leistung
Wände dämpfen nicht nur das Signal, sie spiegeln die Signale auch
Je mehr Geräte einen WLAN Accesspoint gleichzeitig nutzen desto kleiner ist die Leistung
Accesspoints anderer WLAN Netze beeinträchtigen die Leistung
Wenn der aktuelle Kanal von weiteren Netzen genutzt wird, senkt das die Leistung
Die Entfernung zum Accesspoint ist natürlich auch wichtig

Mehr fiel mir so nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## Asoriel (6. Februar 2009)

also ich hab hier über nen Telekom-Router (W502V oder so) die vollen 16.000 bei einem durchschnittlichen Ping von knappen 50ms zur Verfügung. Der Router muss durch eine Zimmerdecke und eine Zimmerwand senden. Als Empfänger verwende ich einen Speedport W100, ebenfalls von der Telekom. Laut Windows ist der Empfang "Hervorragend". Verschlüsselt via WPA2+PSK.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt Glück habe, der Router gut ist oder ob das normal ist.

Eine andere Alternative für dich wäre aber D-LAN, also Internet aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Maladin (6. Februar 2009)

Gedankenspiel: Bei einen WLAN G Router sind 54 Mbit möglich ... da passen deine 16 Mbit locker rein und es ist noch genügend Platz für Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Wand oder 2 ... sind normalerweise kein Problem. Es gibt trotzdem immer ein paar kleine Verwerfungen. Das du die nicht mitbekommst, dafür sorgt der CRC.

Es ist aber trotzdem sehr hardwareabhängig.

Ein Netzwerkkabel ist in jedem Fall billiger :>

/wink maladin


----------



## neo1986 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich würde beim lan kabel bleiben und auf 10m ha meins is 23m 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Datenverlust giebts da keinen (ganz genau: wenig keinen kann man ja net sagen aber keinen den du merken wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------

